# Rogers City Cougar shot



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

MEL said:


> got a picture to see yet??


Oh, come on now! You know we've all seen the picture. More than once too.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I have ALOT of family in Rogers City that cat was NOT shot there, but the couger sightings do happen often-no matter what the DNR says. Two years ago my dad and I found big/fresh cat tracks during gun deer season on a orv trail south of the Fredrics trail head along the river, that's NW of Grayling for those that dont know the area.


----------

